#  Krankenpflege >   klinikbewertungen >

## mompti

hallo liebes forum 
ich möchte hier werbung machen für eine gute seite wo man seine krankenhaus-erfahrungen aufschreiben kann ...  http://www.klinikbewertungen.de 
ich weiss, daß postings dieser art in foren nicht sonderlich beliebt sind - aber da es ein seriöses angebot zu sein scheint und  so etwas aus patientensicht doch sehr sinnvoll ist, versuche ich es mal ... 
schöne grüße
mompti

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Mompti,  
habe mal gerade geschaut, was der Link so hergibt, also ich finde ihn gut. Vor allem, da auch bei den Kliniken die Homepages sowie alle notwendigen Kontaktdaten mit angegeben sind, vielen Dank.   
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mompti

ja dachte ich auch - ist doch so naheliegend ...    :Zwinker:  mompti

----------


## Monsti

Hi Mompti,  vielen Dank für den Link (den ich aber schon kannte). Leider werden nur deutsche Anstalten berücksichtigt.  :Sad:   Liebe Grüße aus Tirol Angie

----------

